# Do You Picnic?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you picnic? Perhaps with some classical music in the background (I know it might be a "musical sin" to do so). Just curious.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Is this an invitation? Then yes, if you promise to chase the ants on their way!

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I will eat food while on a hike to re-fuel, but I wouldn't consider that a picnic.

If you mean packing up a meal and going outside in the wilderness to eat it, no I don't do that.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think more males would not enjoy picnics than females. But I enjoy picnics.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> I will eat food while on a hike to re-fuel, but I wouldn't consider that a picnic.
> 
> If you mean packing up a meal and going outside in the wilderness to eat it, no I don't do that.


Yeah I meant the latter idea.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the 2nd option. LOL "My wife makes me do these picnics with her, but sometimes I just do it by myself and I HATE every moment of it! :scold:" :lol:


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I do occasionally picnic and often nit pick


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

It's an ordeal with wasps,bugs and all sorts of creatures to contend with--and they usually win.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Not very often, but I have done it. Usually with my girlfriend


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd probably do it more, but Tennessee's fresh air/pollen count does a number on my wife's lungs, so we don't do much eating al fresco.


----------



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

I do love wandering around in parks with a lovely cup of tea. I guess this doesn't count as picnic in the traditional sense though...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

One advantage we have here in Dark Africa is generally pleasant weather, so we often hang around outdoors. I sometimes take friends to the small farm where I grew up for a barbecue and walkabout. I suppose one could call it a picnic.









The kids tend to love it:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Do You Picnic?

*
Can you surry?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

In a relatively windless area with no wasps it could conceivably be enjoyable to eat food outside, but these conditions are rarely met and often happened upon by chance, such that your tiny human mind was unable to predict their occurrence and thus did not consider bringing a hamper of food along with you. 

Also goats, goats don't care, they will even try to eat your clothes.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I own a classic car and very much into the Classic car shows. 
We always pack a picnic and enjoy it after strolling round the show which are usually at very nice venues.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Also goats, goats don't care, they will even try to eat your clothes.


Typical of this benighted country of ours, when you go to *Goat*hland (in Yorkshire) it's the *sheep *you have to watch out for!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I love to picnic I do. I go by myself down to the local green and eat a sandwich, grapes, crisps & usually cake but the last time I had a chocolate bar instead. I try to eat fruit for desserts nowadays but since picnics are a special occasion I like treat myself.


----------

